# Please help....need someone to rehab pigeon for me N. Las Vegas



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there...I found a beautiful white juvenile pigeon on my porch with his not so lucky deceased sibling next to it. I brought the bird in and have been feeding him (defrosted peas) and giving him water but I am living in a small apartment and have no choice but to keep him in a cat carrier which doesnt seem too comfortable to him. I cant take him outside as the management believes all pigeons are pests and would be willing to call someone in to kill him. He is pretty healthy but starting yesterday he has been fighting me alot when I try to feed him. I really am scared I am doing something wrong and would hate to hurt him or have him die. Is there anyone in the area who would be willing to rehab him or train him to be their pet???? Please help!!!!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you post pictures of him so we can see how old he is and be able to give you relevant advice.


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

here it is


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

he has a couple of orange hairs on the sides of his head...his wing span has almost doubled (or at least it seems to me) in the week since I have rescued him, but still isnt able to fly higher than a foot or so off the ground. How do I get him to eat by pecking or is he not old enough to?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh he's cute, and looks to be only a few weeks old. If you feed the defrosted peas, and leave some with him, he will eventually try to pick them up on his own. You could leave some seed with him also. He will be able to pick up the peas or seeds soon. Also, to teach him to drink, you can dip his beak into some tepid water, but not over the nostrils. Eventually he will learn that too. How many peas are you giving him? He looks like he could eat 30 or 40 a few times a day. Just feed til his crop is 3/4 full. Like a soft little pillow. Not hard. And only feed him again once his crop empties. You don't want to add fresh food to old, as that will cause him problems. How much has he been eating? How is he getting water?


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

I am feeding about 40 or 50 peas a day(didnt know the 30 was supposed to be at one time) and gave him a few little bread balls (size of a pea dipped in water)...We have the drinking thing down but he will dunk his while head up past his eyes but he only drinks when I put a cup in front of it and keep it there for awhile. Wondering why he is fighting me soo much in the last couple days. Is he just feeling stronger or is there a problem?


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

while=whole


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

also, should i keep with the peas only or should I get some "bird milk" or seed...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keep with the peas and get some seed to leave with him. If you show him how to peck at the seed, using your fore finger as a beak and show him, he may eventually copy you and pick them up. What is bird milk?
Often they learn to pick up faster with the peas, as they are easier to pick up. 
What do you mean by fighting you? Most birds don't love being held and food shoved into their beaks. Or he could be a bit aggressive seeming, as he is hungry and trying to get the food.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You don't need to get formula because at his age, the mom and dad would be feeding a chunky formula in preparation of weaning.
You do need to get some powdered oyster shell and put a pinch on the peas once a day for calcium. When you pick up the oyster shell, look for a dove mix because this one is very close to weaning stage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Charis, I meant to mention the dove mix but forgot. Was just going to add that, but you beat me to it. LOL.


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

I mean fighting me as ....the first day was hard to ge him to eat but then he seemed like he had the hang of it and only turned his head away from me alittle bit....also, he never made all that "crying" noise except when I was taking him out of the cage....now (the last day or so) he seems to be trying to push me away with his beak turning left and right trying to not let me feed him....he is also making a lot of noise from the moment I take him out to moments after I put him in....I will get some of the calcium stuff you mentioned tomarrow, I just want to make sure I am not hurting him or that something is not really wrong


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do squeak a lot when they are hungry, but they will still give you a hard time about opening their beaks. Maybe it is a good sign that he is getting stronger.


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

how about the setup I have for him...I have the carrier sitting on top of a heating pad temp low, aand then I have a towel in there for him....should I put newspaper? and leaving the food in there...should it be in a dish or loose? Also, when I feed him I bundle him in a towel so he cant move his wings....is that ok? I also keep a blanket over the top as some said they feel more comforted when they are in the dark....ok???? Thank you all sooo much for your help...and the pigeon thanks you too
Oh and one more topic....he seems to calm down when I shush him softly or use a sing song voice (I know that sounds stupid)...is that going to cause him not to be afraid of humans? Should I just be quiet?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

You might find it easier using paper towel ..........come cleaning time , you just fold from one corner to the other , roll it up and then throw it away .

Whenever I have hand reared ..........I always make a point of feeding with a white towel over my lap or on the table .....they just seem to naturally start pecking at the seeds that fall on the white towel ......it might be because the seeds are highly visible on the white towel ..........something you can try 

go about doing what you do .........he will get used to the sounds of your voice and the noises around him / her .

Personally I would try and upgrade from the carrier ..........but one step at a time


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't want to be kept in the dark. If he is in the dark, he won't eat or do much else. What kind of carrier? If it is the closed plastic carrier then you don't need to cover it with anything. If it is a cage, then you could cover it on a couple of sides and leave the rest open. If you leave seeds with him, leave them in a dish. And a small dish of water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have gotten some great advice already.

The bird needs sunshine and fresh air for optimum health. Can you allow him to have a sunbath each day?

He also needs it for vitamin D3 for calcium absorbtion.

Does he know how to drink on his own? If he does, he should be weaned. You can gently tip his beak in water, no further, and see if he will drink.

To get him weaned, get a nice deep spill-proof dish of seed and leave it with him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

newbie pigeon saver said:


> Hi there...I found a beautiful white juvenile pigeon on my porch with his not so lucky deceased sibling next to it. I brought the bird in and have been feeding him (defrosted peas) and giving him water but I am living in a small apartment and have no choice but to keep him in a cat carrier which doesnt seem too comfortable to him. I cant take him outside as the management believes all pigeons are pests and would be willing to call someone in to kill him. He is pretty healthy but starting yesterday he has been fighting me alot when I try to feed him. I really am scared I am doing something wrong and would hate to hurt him or have him die. Is there anyone in the area who would be willing to rehab him or train him to be their pet???? Please help!!!!


Hi newbie pigeon saver,


If you liked, I would be glad to take over from here, and, I would finish raising him so he may be released.

I am doing this continuously, so there are always numerous similar age and older ones and pre-release aduklts for youngsters to socialize with and learn from as well.

I can 'PM' you my contact info.


Phil
Downtown


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

oh my goodness that would be wonderful...is there any way I can see your facility before hand? Just let me know. He is getting harder and harder to take care of. Hope to hear from ya....Barb


----------



## newbie pigeon saver (Jun 25, 2012)

and what I meant by the last post was can I see where you will be keeping him when I brought him over....he truly does need and deserve more than I can give to him


----------

